# Moving permanently to fuerteventura



## lauracrighton

Hey everyone I'm a newbie on this, was needing some advice now I'm currently in Scotland (where I was born) wanting to emigrate to fuerteventura after being on holiday there back in January met some really great people who I still speak to, but because I'm not working just now (because of current economic climate) I'm doing everything in power trying to save up finically and started volunteering to try and get some more experience I have experience volunteering with kids so job wise whilst out there would be to work in a hotel either as part of animation team (only down side is I can't sing to save myself, I have danced since I was 6 and took drama in high school) and permanently in kids club, so basically what I'm asking is what part would be good to move to, the place I stayed on holiday was jandia in the fuerteventura princess hotel absolutely brilliant could not fault it by any means well recommended, if I could have any kind of advice/feedback it would be so much appreciated honestly.

I look forward to hearing all your comments/advice/mentions


Laura x


----------



## zenkarma

lauracrighton said:


> I look forward to hearing all your comments/advice/mentions


You want to go to Fuerteventura to work, based on an enjoyable holiday, but you don't have a job at home but hope to find work in Fuerteventura?

Sorry to be blunt, don't do it, you'll be better of staying in Scotland.


----------



## Stravinsky

Well, I'd say straight away ... do not move to Spain on the basis that you have been here on holiday and liked it. However, when we moved here 6 years ago we had only ever been to Spain once before on holiday and we liked it. I haven't started this very well have I.

Seriously .... living in Spain isn't a holiday. A lot of the time you end up doing the same sort of things you did in your life in the UK, apart from the fact that its warmer to do it in.

People think we are deliberately being negative ... its unfortunate to say though that you will struggle to get any kind of work because there are millions and millions of Spanish people out of work and desperate to find some. You dont speak Spanish, and jobs will generally go to Spaniards before non spanish speaking expats.

I know people here who would love to move to Scotland


----------



## xabiaxica

lauracrighton said:


> Hey everyone I'm a newbie on this, was needing some advice now I'm currently in Scotland (where I was born) wanting to emigrate to fuerteventura after being on holiday there back in January met some really great people who I still speak to, but because I'm not working just now (because of current economic climate) I'm doing everything in power trying to save up finically and started volunteering to try and get some more experience I have experience volunteering with kids so job wise whilst out there would be to work in a hotel either as part of animation team (only down side is I can't sing to save myself, I have danced since I was 6 and took drama in high school) and permanently in kids club, so basically what I'm asking is what part would be good to move to, the place I stayed on holiday was jandia in the fuerteventura princess hotel absolutely brilliant could not fault it by any means well recommended, if I could have any kind of advice/feedback it would be so much appreciated honestly.
> 
> I look forward to hearing all your comments/advice/mentions
> 
> 
> Laura x


as the others have said - don't move on a whim - if you can get a contracted job with that particular hotel or anywhere else then brilliant - & the volunteer work can't hurt your CV, can it?


however - to live in Spain now you have to register as resident within 90 days & in order to do that you have to prove to the govt that you have sufficient income to support yourself & that you have healthcare provision in place

that can be savings & private healthcare or a contracted job - but you can't just come with a little bit of money in your pocket & wing it 

if you DID try that & get a job all well & good, but if you DIDN'T find work (far more likely) how would you support yourself or get home to Scotland?

there is NO state support in Spain for those who have just arrived


----------



## lauracrighton

hey umm ive researched it for the last 5 or so years i wouldnt be doing it on a whim and ive got interviews for jobs over hereim just tryna get ideas im not planning on moving soon it would be within the next say 10 15 years all im trying to do at the moment is research where i would go the area im in the middle of doing languages at the moment but yes i would be looking to work in that hotel but i cant say this enough i would not be doing it based on a holiday that ive had

laura


----------



## xabiaxica

lauracrighton said:


> hey umm ive researched it for the last 5 or so years i wouldnt be doing it on a whim and ive got interviews for jobs over hereim just tryna get ideas im not planning on moving soon it would be within the next say 10 15 years all im trying to do at the moment is research where i would go the area im in the middle of doing languages at the moment but yes i would be looking to work in that hotel but i cant say this enough i would not be doing it based on a holiday that ive had
> 
> laura


you're not planning to move for 10-15 YEARS!!????


that's what I call research!


to be fair, there's no way to know what it will be like by then - for all we know the EU won't exist any more - maybe UK citizens won't be able to move here easily - though hopefully everything will be easier than now, rather than harder

if you're serious about Spain - learn the language - & if you're serious about the kind of job you mention - get to college & get some childcare qualifications


----------



## jojo

Ok, what about trying a different approach. Contact some tour operators such as Thomas Cook, Thomson, first choice.... etc and see if they employ "animators" reps and see if that brings anything??? Times arent good, but if you're young free and single it maybe possible?

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199

Hotels in the Canary Islands employ persons in reception that speak, three languages, usually English, German and Spanish and very often Russian.

Whilst there is unemployment here, 30% on this island, the tourist industry on the larger islands appears to be flourishing. I would suggest perhaps you indulge in a holiday come fact finding mission to one or more of the larger islands, Gran Canaria, Tenerife, Lanzarote and the other resorts in the north of Fuerteventura, you never know you just might get lucky.


----------



## lauracrighton

Thanks guys just trying to keep options open for my little self and yes jo I am young and single hee!! 
And yeah I did do childcare at college
And yes I am at the moment learning more than one language
Going to Tenerife in sept this year with mum nd dad so will have to ask bout animation team

Laura


----------

